
Testing Boston Dynamics' Spot Robot [video] - CharlesW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7s1sr4JdlI
======
jcims
Aside from when the box was first opened, I don't think I've ever seen a
pristine Spot robot. To borrow an old tag, they seem to take a licking and
keep on ticking.

------
Gatsky
A great feat of engineering... but uh what is the actual use case for Spot?

~~~
blackrock
K9minators

------
sabujp
is this a marketing video?

~~~
tachyonbeam
Very likely. It's probably no coincidence that Adam Savage is among the first
to get access to one.

~~~
jcims
Hopefully he puts some kind of folding quadrotor setup on it so it can fly in
and out of places. Imagine something like this on its back -
[https://www.best-quadcopter.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/m...](https://www.best-quadcopter.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/05/matrix_fold.jpg)

